# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*SÀI GÒN - PHÚ QUỐC RESORT, “TRỌN GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG KÈM BỮA ĂN”*

President Suite: chỉ 6.871.000 VND.Vip Bungalow: chỉ 6.191.000 VND.Star Cruise: chỉ 4.641.000 VND.Panorama: chỉ 3.753.000 VND.

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.Xe tiễn và đón sân bay (từ 06:00 đến 18:00).Trái cây ngày đầu tiên.02 bữa ăn theo thực đơn chọn món.Sử dụng wifi, nước suối, tủ lạnh, máy sấy tóc, và bác sĩ theo yêu cầu.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*ANOASIS BEACH RESORT,LONG HẢI,“HAPPY CHILDREN - HAPPY PAREN"*

Giá: từ 3.990.000 VND net/ 01 gia đình (02 người lớn + 01 trẻ em dưới 06 tuổi).

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm tại phòng Familly Bungalow (02 giường Queen), với bữa ăn sáng.Đón tiễn bến tàu.01 bữa ăn tối, với 01 ly rượu hoặc bia cho người lớn tại nhà hàng L’Oasis.Trả phòng trễ đến 15:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).Quà tặng cho trẻ em

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2014không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ Tết, và phụ thu vào thứ bảy hàng tuần

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*MUINE BAY RESORT, PHAN THIẾT - “ROMANTIC ESCAPE”*

Giá: 3.540.000 VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Sea View, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày (buffet hoặc set menu).Nước uống trái cây, khăn lạnh chào đón khi đến.02 chai nước suối, và set up hoa trong phòng mỗi ngày.Trà, café, bánh ngọt tại vườn tiểu cảnh từ 15:00 - 17:00 mỗi ngày.02 phần thức uống (không cồn) tại Pool Bar.01 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dành, và vé tàu lửa 02 chiều.01 tour tham quan đồi cát ngắm bình mình.Xe bus đưa đón từ thành phố Phan Thiết đến resort (theo lịch trình).Dịch vụ wifi, hồ bơi, sân tennis.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống, và 15% dịch vụ giặt ủi.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 30/06/2014không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác, và phụ thu vào dịp Lễ 30/04/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*VIETSTAR RESORT & SPA, TUY HÒA - “HONEYMOON PACKAGE”*

Giá: 3.569.000++ VND/ 02 người.  

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Luxury Traveller Suite, và bữa ăn sáng hàng ngày.0Đón và tiễn sân bay.001 bữa ăn tối trong không gian riêng tư, với 01 chai rượu vang.001 phương pháp trị liệu Spa (lựa chọn 01 trong các dịch vụ sau: massage toàn thân, massage đá, massage mặt với sử dụng giường nhiệt Ion Zenova).001 bữa ăn trưa ở nhà hàng bên bờ biển tại biển bãi Xếp.0Xe điện đến biển Bãi Xếp hàng ngày.

* Điều kiện:
giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Phải book tối thiểu 02 đêm, và phụ thu vào các dịp Lễ TếtThời gian ở: từ nay - 31/10/2014.Thời gian đặt: từ nay cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Donsol - bơi cùng cá mập voi* 

Vùng Dosol được biết đến là “kinh đô cá mập voi của thế giới”. Đến Donsol bạn sẽ phải đi xuyên qua thành phố Legaspi. Từ Manila tới Legaspi chỉ khoảng 8 giờ lái xe ô tô hay một chuyến bay ngắn. Mùa cá mập voi sinh sản khoảng tháng 2 – tháng 3 nhưng bạn cũng có thể ngắm chúng vào mọi thời điểm khác trong năm. Thời điểm thích hợp nhất là vào buổi sáng, du khách thường ngồi trên những chiếc thuyền 6 người, đáy kính ngắm nhìn tận mắt những chú cá mập voi trong 3 giờ. 

Từ tháng mười một đến tháng sáu, Donsol là con đường di cư của loài cá mập voi. Đây chính là điểm đặc biệt thu hút du khách thập phương. Cá mập voi là loài sinh vật to lớn, với kích thước ngang bằng chiếc xe buýt lớn, tuy nhiên chúng không hề hung dữ mà rất hiền lành. Du khách sẽ thấy ngạc nhiên và yêu mến sự thân thiện của cá mập voi, thậm chí có thể lặn và bơi bên cạnh loài cá khổng lồ này đồng thời tận hưởng sự sống động và vĩ đại của thế giới đại dương bao la. 


*VITTON RESORT*

Giá phòng: từ $50/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Pio Duran Donsol Rd Brgy Dancalan, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: cách khu tham quan cá mập voi khoảng 500m




*DOS ORIO BEACH RESORT & SPA*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Dancalan, Donsol, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: Cách sân bay Legaspi 80 phút lái xe

----------

